# Where will you be on April, Friday the 13th, 2009?



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

*Where will you be on April, Friday the 13th, 2029?*

Friday the 13th, 2029.

Asteroid by the name "2004 MN4", a 1,312.36 ft. wide, 25,000,000 tonne Asteroid will be passing by between the earth and the moon at 1/10th distance of the moon from the earth.

This NEO (Near Earth Object) was upgraded from a 2pt-rating to a 4pt-rating in the 10pt TORINO IMPACT SCALE.

This is the highest rating a NEO has received from all of the other NEOs being monitored globally.

The asteroid is being closely watched and new data could sway current predictions either to a less-likely impact to a more-likely impact.

Should it touch down on land, its mass and speed could potentially destroy land mass the size of TEXAS.

Should it hit water, unimaginable worldwide 800 ft. TSUNAMIs are inevitable.

The potential power of this asteroid could be equivalent to 10,000 Megatons of dynamite.

Any post-impact effects are anyones guess...from global radiation exposure, toxic dust, earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, sun blockage, famine, new disease or extinction.

If it does pass by harmlessly, it would be visible from Europe, Africa and Asia.

How I wish, Friday the 13th does not live up to its reputation.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

margolow said:


> Friday the 13th, 2009.
> 
> Asteroid by the name "2004 MN4", a 1,312.36 ft. wide, 25,000,000 tonne Asteroid will be passing by between the earth and the moon at 1/10th distance of the moon from the earth.
> 
> ...


April 13, 2009 is Monday
April 13, 2010 is Tuesday
November 13, 2010 is Saturday
December 13, 2010 is Monday
April 13, 2011 is Wednesday

so we are pretty safe???


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

2029 now eh???

Did you know April 13, 2012 is also Friday the 13th

and

December 21, 2012 is the end of the world, 

so I guess

we don't have earth year 2029 (I won't have birthday present in the year 2012 / bday is @ 28th *cries*)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

19yrs away. Start planning today. 

By then I'd have the trusty Remmy 870 cleaned, lubed, and called Fedex to give me my last shipment of ammo, long term freeze dried Mountian House goodness, and going Christopher Walkin in Blast from The Past.  

Man that guy had a kick butt aquaponics setup in that movie with a lot of fish. 

Bah we'll see how 2012 goes anyways. Likely it'll just be a friday for me while everyone else is freaking out. Stock up on welders glasses


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahh, don't worry. NASA will send Bruce Willis to drop a nuclear bomb on the thing and will save us all.

Otherwise meet me at my place where I will be having a wild party to celebrate the coming apocalypse!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bruce & Chuck Norris tag team... with Mr.T driving. Hell yah!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Bruce & Chuck Norris tag team... with Mr.T driving. Hell yah!


And Master Chief will tag along for the ride. =]


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> Ahh, don't worry. NASA will send Bruce Willis to drop a nuclear bomb on the thing and will save us all.
> 
> Otherwise meet me at my place where I will be having a wild party to celebrate the coming apocalypse!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


http://world.guns.ru/shotgun/sh10-e.htm hehe... not sure why your signiture banner reminded me of that.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My last dream is to fly an A380, and you will see me at Pearson that day


----------

